
CloudAtCost snafu – servers down for days (or deleted), company quiet - tonteldoos
http://www.reddit.com/r/cloudatcost
======
tonteldoos
Normally, I would post an actual link to an actual story, but as a customer of
C@C, this reddit forum is the ONLY source of information/speculation on what's
been going on. Sometime over the weekend, C@C (a VPS provider), went down, and
when it came back up, well...general chaos. And through all of this, the
company has been completely quiet (no tweets, posts, e-mails - nothing).

